# Graphic Help!



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I know there are some members on here who wished they could do Graphics. I'm offering help if any of you want it. I work with three awesome Graphic programs: Paint Shop Pro 4, PhotoFiltre, and PhotoExplosion. I also do MS Paint, but I only use that for certain things as you can't do _much_ on there (at least that I know of!)! If you don't have these graphics, you can download them from http://download.com I believe. I've downloaded from them before as a guy from Circuit City recommended it to us. Just offering it if anyone wants any help!  If you want links to tuitorials on others, I can do a "Google" search for you.  

I have AIM (AOL Instant Messenger), Yahoo Messenger, and MSN Messenger, so I can help out that way as well.

Megan


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Meaghan1216 said:


> I also do MS Paint, but I only use that for certain things as you can't do _much_ on there (at least that I know of!)!


I guess you didn't see this thread then 
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=41990


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Wow, that's pretty amazing!


----------

